# SOTW search boxes



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: mouthpiece problems?*



LampLight said:


> Do you mean this article mojo?
> 
> http://www.saxontheweb.net/Learning/SopranoIntonation.html
> 
> I can't figure out how to set the search function to return articles (even when I say search for articles vs posts), and this popped up in a google search


 Lamplight,
there are articles and articles. The search box in the navigation bar refers to articles within the vBulletin contents. I.e. on the page: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/content.php

Whereas the original write-ups by Paul Coats, Tim Price and others can be found using the search box next to the logo on the top of page (Google Custom Search). That will cover all Sax on the Web contents. E.g. for Paul Coats.


----------

